# Lambert/Viscount bikes



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I remember the first ads for Lambert bikes back in the early 70s. For $129 you could get a sexy 21 lb, lugged, aircraft tubed wonderbike. It didn't hurt that the ads also featured a leggy, sexy girl astride one of these bikes.

Although I didn't have much money, a Lambert soon became available as a used bike. The frame was much too big for me, but in those days we didn't care and I snatched it. It was a beautiful candy apple red and had that wonderfully satin-shiny aluminum fork. It later became known as the "death fork", because the steerer tube tended to come off and some people crashed and were hurt. Some of the Lambert components were okay and some were a joke. The crank had a square untapered spindle and wouldn't stay tight. The needle bearing pedals weren't worth much, but had a kind of silver painted Campy look to them. Even the derailleurs were Lambert products

The thing rode okay, but it wasn't very stiff. The light tubes were straight gauged, not butted. I remember that on fast descents that the bike would develop an almost uncontrollable shimmy that only added to the excitement.

I don't remember how I disposed of that bike, but it dissappeared somehow. I've seen an occasional Lambert since then, and think of mine. It wasn't the world's best bike, but it was an original and I appreciate the memory

I


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I remember the ads too....I never bought one but I really wanted one at the time....


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

This thread needs this pic--from Classic Rendezvous


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Reynolds531 said:


> This thread needs this pic--from Classic Rendezvous


and if my aging memory serves me correctly, that pic is one of the main reasons I wanted one


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

Those bikes were also sold under the Yamaha brand!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

A non-cyclist friend was given one of these things and I fixed it up for towner bike for him. I wasn't sure what it was until I researched it a little. His didn't have the death fork so I assume it was a later model after they were absorbed by Yamaha. His still was labeled Viscount. Well, I'd rate this machine one step above a department store Free Spirit, but if it represents "A triumph in British Engineering" as the ad states above, I wouldn't buy anything made in England. I overhauled it enough so he could ride it, but that's about as far as I'd go.

brewster


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I never liked the fillet brazed lugless Vikings as well as the original lugged versions, at least from an aesthetic point of view. I was looking through some Lambert history and discovered that the original lugged English made Lamberts were constructed in the old Viking factory. I had one of those Vikings and it was simply a great frame.

I'd like to have one again if I could get an under 22" frame.


----------



## Bikedued (Dec 4, 2008)

I have an Aerospace with a death fork, which I have still haven't got around to rebuilding. I have a chrome replacement fork, so it shouldn't be much of an issue once I get to it. Anyone know if the Shimano Titlist were any good? How about a replacement cartridge for the non threaded bottom bracket? Anything available if the original is shot? Can it be tapped to accept a cup or cartridge BB?,,,,BD


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

The Titlist was a decent mid grade alloy component as I remember.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

This one has been on CL for about a year, not much action I guess.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1027266085.html

He actually has four photos posted with it.


----------



## williams (Oct 13, 2005)

The fillet brazed frames were very nicely made, and light. The replacement chrome fork looked out of place on that frame. I put cyclocross tires on mine and beat the hell out of it for a while, then one day on a smooth road the bb spindle broke, leaving the right side crank arm assembly on the road behind me, very surprising. I would probably still be riding it today if I could have easily replaced the spindle..


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

That Craigslist fillet brazed bike looks okay, but I think a $150 offer might be more in the ballpark. $470 seems just a tad high, don't you think?


----------



## SlowIsMe (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, $470 is WAY high for something that you would be scared to use. And even if this thing is such a "collector's item" like he thinks it is, then why is it covered in grime? It looks like it's been ridden... a lot.

I like the gold stuff though...


----------



## keyster (Mar 24, 2009)

*funny you mention it*

I just acquired one of these bad boys today... death fork and all. should be interesting to tinker around with...


----------



## Bikedued (Dec 4, 2008)

If you take a chrome fork, and go over it completely with 800-1000 grit superfine sandpaper, it would probably look almost exactly like the original. Having an incorrect fork wouldn't bother me near as much as having a steel plate installed in my skull. I'll choose the incorrect fork every time, lol.

I got the larger frame from local flea market guy. He had the exact same one my size, and mine was too small. Since the decals are available from Lloyds, I may go for a complete repaint. It's just a little too rough to make a nice rider, and it's a very simple paint job.,,,,BD


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I have a Viscount Sebring*

post death fork, lugged steel of course. I restored, PCed orange and hand spray painted the head and seat tubes vanilla, lined the lugs. Upgraded the wheelset and brakes, bar end shifters. Don't ride it much at all except in the trainer, spent WAY too much money in the restore for what I use it for. :mad2:


----------



## Joemedpoly (Jul 16, 2009)

*Lamber Grand Prix for sale*

I have a vintage Lamber Grand Prix for sale. I bought it when I was in grade school with the original alloy fork. Never had a problem. I'm older now and moved to a house with less storage so I need to find a collector who will give it a good home


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

Tell me a little about the bike; size, condition, asking price. I might still be interested. I can be contacted at [email protected]


----------



## rcnmoon (Oct 4, 2004)

Bikedued said:


> I have an Aerospace with a death fork, which I have still haven't got around to rebuilding. I have a chrome replacement fork, so it shouldn't be much of an issue once I get to it. Anyone know if the Shimano Titlist were any good? How about a replacement cartridge for the non threaded bottom bracket? Anything available if the original is shot? Can it be tapped to accept a cup or cartridge BB?,,,,BD


Resurrecting old thread

BB: Threaded with Italian threads and installed appropriate standard Campy BB w/ Campy spindle. No problem in 20 + years of use since then


----------



## 7speed (Oct 16, 2006)

I think that this would work, too.

http://www.velo-orange.com/grcruthbobr.html

Velo Orange Grand Cru threadless BB. I hope so, since I have a Viscount Aerospace Pro that I use as an occasional rider.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

My father (who has since passed) had a Lambert, when I was a kid. I remembered him talking about the "death fork", and he had the replacement fork but he never put it on.

I wish the bike was still around, as I would like to have it for sentimental reasons, but I imagine it was sold in an estate sale for $20 or so...:mad2: 

I still keep an eye out for them, and I will likely find one someday.


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## scott1race (Jul 26, 2010)

*Viscount Aerospace GP /PRO*

I bought a Viscount Aerospace GP in 1976 . I rode it over 3000 miles with the aluminum fork with no problems . When I got the replacement fork I put it on some years later because I had already done everything that now would be called cyclocross or mountain biking on all sorts of trails .It was a great bike .


----------



## mattawan (Dec 6, 2009)

I picked up an Aerospace Pro a coule of years back. I replaced the "Death Fork" with a chrome fork, put a Brooks Vitesse 600 saddle and a new set of Vittoria tubulars on it.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

ARP said:


> post death fork, lugged steel of course. I restored, PCed orange and hand spray painted the head and seat tubes vanilla, lined the lugs. Upgraded the wheelset and brakes, bar end shifters. Don't ride it much at all except in the trainer, spent WAY too much money in the restore for what I use it for. :mad2:


It sounds like you did a nice job. Do you like how it rides off the trainer? BTW, I don't think the Sebring ever came with the aluminum fork.


----------



## quiroz554 (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought a Lambert back in 1978- new from a dealer in San Francisco. Sorry to all you Lambert/ Viscount fans, but it was truly a POS! From the moment i bought it, I had nothing but problems with it. The dealer actually got tired of me coming in to have it repaired.

A few years later, I took it to college and rode it for 4 more years- death fork and all. It served me well- although it always needed work. I remember Sew ups, too. Sheesh, they were expensive for a college kid.

My senior year, I won $300 for an engineering contest. I promptly bought a Nishiki International. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! Finally a reliable, well built bike. I was always envious of my roomates Olmo and Rossin. Now when read these posts about Lambert- I can laugh and say, "I had a Lambert!"


----------



## raleighgranprix (Jul 8, 2010)

quiroz554 said:


> I bought a Lambert back in 1978- new from a dealer in San Francisco. Sorry to all you Lambert/ Viscount fans, but it was truly a POS! From the moment i bought it, I had nothing but problems with it. The dealer actually got tired of me coming in to have it repaired.
> 
> A few years later, I took it to college and rode it for 4 more years- death fork and all. It served me well- although it always needed work. I remember Sew ups, too. Sheesh, they were expensive for a college kid.
> 
> My senior year, I won $300 for an engineering contest. I promptly bought a Nishiki International. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! Finally a reliable, well built bike. I was always envious of my roomates Olmo and Rossin. Now when read these posts about Lambert- I can laugh and say, "I had a Lambert!"


You mean you registered just to say that?? What a joke!

My coworker has a Viscount in storage, I don't know about all storage facilities but this one is like a maze, the Viscount is the only bike where you can whip around the corners, it is very maneuverable.

I know of another person, talking about mountain descents, best speed he ever got was on a Viscount so he says. 

We all have moods, I tend to enjoy a good steel bike absorbing shocks and bumps, in a way, a Viscount is a bit like an aluminum bike taking knocks. I haven't ridden them much. You have to be in the mood, do you just want speed on a stiff bike?


----------



## cycle snack (Nov 17, 2010)

7speed said:


> I think that this would work, too.
> 
> http://www.velo-orange.com/grcruthbobr.html
> 
> Velo Orange Grand Cru threadless BB. I hope so, since I have a Viscount Aerospace Pro that I use as an occasional rider.


Has anyone tried this on a Lambert yet? I have a 73 Grand Prix and the crank bolt is stripped.


----------



## MrPerkles (Sep 4, 2010)

I went to the viscount factory a few times with my Dad when he had a bike shop,I always thought at the time they were well made and nicely finished.Must be collectors items now as they are so rare ?


----------



## cycle snack (Nov 17, 2010)

Just spoke to the guys at Velo Orange and it looks like I have to grind out the un mitred section of seat tube.


----------

